# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Amitriptyline

## Elless

I know you can't give medical advice but do you think I am doing the right thing?; 

I was taking Citalopram but as I was still very tearful and down my doctor changed me to Mirtazapine, I have tried Mirtazapine before and they made me zombie like and I had really bad pains in my feet (psycosomatic?) so I was reluctant to take them.  At the same time my doctor prescribed Amitriptyline for sciatica because I have worn discs in my back.  I weaned off the Citalopram and started the Amitriptyline 9 days ago but didnt start the Mirtazapine and I feel really positive, no tearfulness and no anger which usually happens if I try to come off anti-depressants.  I know Amitriptyline is used for nerve pain but is more commonly used as an anti-depressant and it seems to be doing both for me.  I want to carry on getting the Mirtazapine because I have discovered that if I have a bad night and can't sleep if I take half a tablet it helps me drop off and get a full nights sleep so I don't want to mention this to my doctor. What do you think?

Linda

----------


## Paula

Mirtazapine is an AD and, as such, isn't something you should take as and when you feel like it. If you're going to take it, you have to take the prescribed dose everyday.  Talk to your dr, if the ami is helping, it may be you don't need the mirtazapine (though 9 days seems a bit early to see a steady improvement). If you're struggling with sleep, ami can help with that or there may be other alternatives the dr can discuss with you.  Additionally, usually the dosage of ami for pain relief is lower than using it as an AD so there may be options there

Please talk to your dr, taking the mirtazapine now and then when you need help with sleep is not going to help you

----------

Jaquaia (06-07-16),Suzi (06-07-16)

----------


## Jaquaia

I would be concerned about taking the mirtazapine like that. The amitriptyline should help you sleep but it's not a good idea dipping in and out of ads like that. There are things they can give you that you can use like that if it really is an issue.

----------


## rose

I see your point,  but be honest with the doctor because it might be ok to do or they might be able to recommend something else.
Amitriptyline is used as an anti-depressant, so perhaps you don't need Mirtazapine, but you do need an occasional sleeping-aid.
Speak to the doctor, be honest, and I am sure they can help.

----------


## S deleted

I was prescribed Amitriptyline as a sleep aid and it was brilliant. Only issues I had were vivid dreams and I had real trouble getting out of bed the following morning. At the time this was a big problem so I was switched to Mirtazapine which has sorted my previous sleep problem out.

----------


## Elless

Wow thank you for the replies - given me food for thought.  I'm back at the doctors soon so I will discuss it.  Totally agree about the dreams Stella180, I had one last night about zombies and was too scared to get up to go to the loo in the middle of the night, hubby says I'm talking in my sleep a lot more too tho' I feel as if I'm sleeping really well.

So good to talk to like minded folk who understand what you're going through. Brilliant advice.

Linda

----------


## Suzi

I take ami for pain so I know it fairly well and how I respond to it etc... Anti d's don't work properly unless you follow the prescribed dose , right time of day for taking it, right length of time etc... Don't self prescribe, talk it over honestly and openly with your Dr. It's the only way you will get the right help for you.

----------


## EJ

I am a long term user of mirtazapine about seven years. I take it with a mood stabiliser lithium. Mirtazapine is an excellent anti depressant but it needs time to work at least six to eight weeks. The start up effects include incredible drowsiness which does wear off. Lower doses are usually more sedating than higher ones. It is a medication that needs to be taken consistently over a period of time to achieve a good result. Vivid dreams are a side effect of mirtzapine but again this settles over time. The only drawback for me of mirtazapine are the effects of withdrawal which can sometimes be very difficult to cope with.

----------


## Jarre

I am on Amitriptyline for both pain and depression 75mg dose. It helps me sleep and is a good layering system to keep pain to a manageable threshold that can be assisted in pain spikes by tramadol I have been perscribed. My Amy is taken at night to help me sleep, I have forgotten doses before and it took a few nioghts of lack of sleep for it to level off which is why we always say follow the dose and remember to take it like clockwork.

----------


## Elless

Thanks for the information everyone.  The Ami is making me really dizzy at the moment so I wont risk driving. I'm on a real downer today so I am going to start the Mirtazapine tonight.

Linda

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  Hope that it helps...

----------



----------


## Paula

When are you taking the ami?

----------


## Elless

At night, I am only on 10 mg. The Mirtazapine is also supposed to be taken at night and Im prescribed 15 mg.

----------


## Paula

Ok, it's going to take a little time, and possibly increased doses, but I promise you will get there  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Give it some time and see how things are...

----------

